# Cargar una bateria lithium CR2032



## AldoZX (Oct 6, 2013)

sera posible cargarlas con algun methodo? inventar algo?
son las baterias que usan las motherboards para el reloj y el  bios
tengo una cantidad aqui a medio gastar y estuve tratando de cargarlas con varios methodos, corriente continua, alterna etc

 resultados = negativos

no he conseguido que ninguna suba ni siquiera 1 miliamper
tengo el presentimiento de que estas baterias son imposibles de cargar,yo calculo que deben tener internamente 2 diodos donde la corriente solo puede salir pero nunca entrar

ustedes que piensan? conocen algun circuito? han experimentado con esto?


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Oct 6, 2013)

Hola AldoZX , !saludos cordeales desde Brasil !,Una vez en mi vida de aficcionado electronico  lo maximo que yo logrei en ese assunto fue explotar una bateria de reloj pero creo que esa era enbasada en Mercurio y no Lithium , bueno como seguro murio de viejo.............. yo orbidei esa ideia de tentar ressucitar  baterias descargadas jajajajajajajajajaja.
!Fuerte abrazo!
Att.
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## morta (Oct 7, 2013)

Ninguna "pila" se puede recargar a menos que sea recargable. 
Estas confundiendo peras con manzanas, las pilas tipo boton cr2032son justamente eso, que sean alcalinas no quiere decir que sean recargables a lo sumo podes lograr una linda explosión.
Si tenes varias a medio usar lo que podes hacer es ponerlas en serie!


----------



## tiago (Oct 7, 2013)

Mira por *aquí* y saca tus propias conclusiones. Pero ten cuidado con lo que haces.
Lo que si que debes hacer con toda seguridad, es una vez llegadas las baterías al final de su vida útil, depositarlas en un lugar donde las reciclen de forma adecuada, ya que son elementos altamente contaminantes.

Saludos.


----------



## Scooter (Oct 7, 2013)

Yo las he recargado "a lo burro", y si se recargan algo pero al poco tiempo se vuelven a descargar y además se hinchan, así que corres el riesgo de que exploten. Resumiendo compra una nueva.


----------



## AldoZX (Oct 7, 2013)

tiago dijo:


> Mira por *aquí* y saca tus propias conclusiones. Pero ten cuidado con lo que haces.
> Lo que si que debes hacer con toda seguridad, es una vez llegadas las baterías al final de su vida útil, depositarlas en un lugar donde las reciclen de forma adecuada, ya que son elementos altamente contaminantes.
> 
> Saludos.



gracias maestro pero lo que hay en ese link es para cargar pilas comunes de zinc
eso funciona de verdad yo siempre cargo las pilas secas comunes y las alkalinas con ese metodo de corriente alterna

pero el tema es cargar las CR2032 que son lithium, estas pilas si que son irrecargables, al menos eso pienso por ahora, yo he probado cantidad de metodos... corriente alterna, continua etc pero nada funciona



Scooter dijo:


> Yo las he recargado "a lo burro", y si se recargan algo pero al poco tiempo se vuelven a descargar y además se hinchan, así que corres el riesgo de que exploten. Resumiendo compra una nueva.



explique el metodo  de como las carga Sir 
gracias


----------



## morta (Oct 7, 2013)

No estarán confundiendo recargar con despolarizar?
Los procesos químicos en una pila no son reversibles, por mas electrones que le enchufes a la fuerza!!!


----------



## tiago (Oct 8, 2013)

AldoZX dijo:


> gracias maestro pero lo que hay en ese link es para cargar pilas comunes de zinc ...



No es de que forma se carga que cosa lo que quería que leyeses, si no que te dieses cuenta de los pro y los contra que lleva el proceso ... Que seguro que son los mismos, e incluso mayores los contra, pues al ser un elemento tan pequeño,  mas críticos serán los valores de voltaje y corriente que se le pueden aplicar.       Ademas te digo por experiencia muy variada que estas pilas de litio explotan sin mas aviso cuando se sienten incomodas por algún motivo.

Saludos.


----------



## AldoZX (Oct 8, 2013)

tiago dijo:


> No es de que forma se carga que cosa lo que quería que leyeses, si no que te dieses cuenta de los pro y los contra que lleva el proceso ... Que seguro que son los mismos, e incluso mayores los contra, pues al ser un elemento tan pequeño,  mas críticos serán los valores de voltaje y corriente que se le pueden aplicar.       Ademas te digo por experiencia muy variada que estas pilas de litio explotan sin mas aviso cuando se sienten incomodas por algún motivo.
> 
> Saludos.



es raro lo que dices eso de que explotan ya que he hecho cualquier tipo de experimento con estas pilas aplicando cualquier voltaje y nunca me exploto ninguna
es mas ....estas pilas de litio ni siquiera calientan cuando intentas cargarlas con algun metodo es como si el voltaje no les entrara, como si tuviesen diodos que solo permiten que la corriente salga pero no entre


----------



## Scooter (Oct 8, 2013)

AldoZX dijo:


> es raro lo que dices eso de que explotan ya que he hecho cualquier tipo de experimento con estas pilas aplicando cualquier voltaje y nunca me exploto ninguna
> es mas ....estas pilas de litio ni siquiera calientan cuando intentas cargarlas con algun metodo es como si el voltaje no les entrara, como si tuviesen diodos que solo permiten que la corriente salga pero no entre


Pues sigue a ver si lo consigues. Con "suerte" igual te da en un ojo un trozo de metal o te quemas con el ácido. No se si las de ahora llevan diodo, las de cuando yo era joven no llevaban.





AldoZX dijo:


> explique el metodo  de como las carga Sir
> gracias



Sencillamente una fuente cc y una resistencia en serie "al gusto", recargan algo pero duran muchísimo menos, si es algo que consuma bastante corriente seguramente no irá.
Yo lo hice cuando era un chiquillo con pilas de reloj, la pila nueva duraba algunos años y "recargada" unos días, seguramente si hubiese sido para una linterna sencillamente no hubiese funcionado.
Se hinchaban así que se aplica el teorema de la explosión. Son cosas absurdas que se hacen de joven, no te lo recomiendo de ningún modo.


----------



## AldoZX (Oct 10, 2013)

Scooter dijo:


> Pues sigue a ver si lo consigues. Con "suerte" igual te da en un ojo un trozo de metal o te quemas con el ácido. No se si las de ahora llevan diodo, las de cuando yo era joven no llevaban.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



las pilas de reloj si cargan con cualquier metodo corriente cc o ac, yo tambien carge varias
pero estas pilas cr2032 y cr2025 deben tener 2 diodos, la corriente sale pero no entra, podes aplicarles 5000v que no pasa nada, la pila ni se inmuta

pueden cerrar este thread, desde ya les digo estas pilas son imposibles de cargar


----------



## resistor470K (Feb 17, 2016)

morta dijo:


> No estarán confundiendo recargar con despolarizar?
> Los procesos químicos en una pila no son reversibles, por mas electrones que le enchufes a la fuerza!!!



pues no se como haran los cargadores que cargan pilas normales,porque si se pueden recargar a lo mejor eso de la quimica no es tan cierto como dicen,yo mismo tengo un cargador que carga pilas normales,y hay unas cuantas marcas que si venden cargadores que las cargan un ejemplo el cargador tronic de los supermercados lidl,puedes ver en google toda la gente que habla maravillas de el,o mismo el mio un nitecore intellicharguer I4 que carga baterias de todo tipo,pilas normales incluidas


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Feb 18, 2016)

Hola a todos , lo maximo que logre tentado recargar esas pilas tipo botón fue una bela explosión del       , jajajajajajajajaja
!Fuerte abrazoz!
Att,
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## resistor470K (Feb 19, 2016)

Daniel Lopes dijo:


> Hola a todos , lo maximo que logre tentado recargar esas pilas tipo botón fue una bela explosión del       , jajajajajajajajaja
> !Fuerte abrazoz!
> Att,
> Daniel Lopes.



eso es porque le aplicaste demasiado voltaje,si le aplicas un poco mas de 3V sin superar los 5V puede que algo recargue,si le lmetes alterna claro que te explotará


----------



## sergiot (Feb 25, 2016)

Las pilas de litio no son recargables, y como le sucedió a Daniel, explotan, el proceso quimico que se agotó es irreversible.


----------



## Futuro (Nov 12, 2020)

Saludos la pila mia es de litio tipo moneda y dice recargable pero no se como cargarla.


----------



## DJ T3 (Nov 12, 2020)

Fotos reales de la pila y su caracteristicas, bien visible y enfocada


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Nov 12, 2020)

La CR2032 no es recargable ni acá ni en Jamaica. Si es OTRA pila subí los datos que te piden.


----------



## Troglodita (Nov 13, 2020)

¿En qué aparato está conectada?. ¿Qué tensión se supone que tiene que tener?.


----------

